

Soft Spots: Five Places Where Silicon Valley’s Bubble Could Pop - jasonzemos
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2014/05/02/soft-spots-five-places-where-silicon-valleys-bubble-could-pop/

======
bavcyc
When the floating ad obscures the text and makes it difficult to read the
article, not sure that it is worth trying to read the article.

Reloaded the page and the floating ad went away, but still not the greatest
user experience.

